# University of Mobile



## Joseph Scibbe (Jul 12, 2009)

The UofM says that they are a "Christian" college but I could not find a Doctrinal Statement from them. Could anyone lend any validity to the school or provide me with a DS? I have a friend that is considering it as a future school.


----------



## PMBrooks (Jul 12, 2009)

*U of M*

U of Mobile is a fine Christian college that is connected to the Alabama Baptist Convention. It is by no means reformed but it has a solid Christian, mainstream Baptist type of feel to it. I have had several of my own students from my churches that went there and have been very satisfied. 

Again, it is by no means reformed but certainly not liberal. 

Pb


----------



## LawrenceU (Jul 12, 2009)

As far as the average Christian college goes it is in the middle of the pack. It is not reformed. It is a typical SBC school. There are devout students there and there are students that are just there for the degree. There are some good men on the faculty.


----------



## Edward (Jul 12, 2009)

Their list of local churches seems to be made up of Baptists (which makes sense, given their affiliation) and United Methodist, which is a bad sign.
University of Mobile - Spiritual Life

This is all that they seem to have to say about religion. 

"Q: Do I have to take religion courses?
A: In keeping with our stated mission, the University of Mobile requires all students to fulfill two religion courses and complete the non-credit chapel requirement.

I dug around, and couldn't find any statement of faith or doctrinal statement. If they have one, they seem to keep it under wraps, which would be another bad sign. 

Is it any better than USA?


----------

